# Back up camera for the a-900



## jacsul (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello,
I have an a-900 with a wide array of lenses. 
 sony 50mm/1.4
zeiss 24-70/2.8
sony 70-300/4.5-5.6
tamron 90/2.8 macro
sigma 12-24/4.5-5.6
sigma 150-500/5-6.3 with a 2X teleconverter

I enjoy going out on my Motorcycle and shooting whatever piques my interest that day. Sometimes I find myself hiking steep cliffs, watching eagles along the Deleware River, at construction sites or photographing people at the mall, you get my drift. I used to shoot with an Olympus, a close relative passed away and left me this equipment. It has more sentimental value to me than anything else. I'd like a back-up body compatible with these lenses that is reasonably priced. Sensor size makes no difference, I'd like something that shoots better in lowlight and can take a few bumps.  

Any ideas? And thanks in advance...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 23, 2012)

Any sony would do the job. Why not just buy an a99?


----------



## jacsul (Oct 23, 2012)

Pricey. I was looking to spend about 1200 bucks.


----------



## Kolia (Oct 23, 2012)

The a77 is 1,300$ until Oct 27th.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Oct 23, 2012)

jacsul said:


> Pricey. I was looking to spend about 1200 bucks.



I saw some a900's for $1650 on ebay. Or you could get an a77 motor for around that much. I would spend the extra couple bucks and get a second a900.


----------



## cosmonaut (Oct 25, 2012)

The a850 is going cheaper on eBay since the a99 has been announced. It has the same image quality as the a900 and is almost the same specs. You might find it a little cheaper than the a900. I have one and love it.


----------

